# Happy Birthday Diefenbaker!



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

you are TWO years old today 










it doesn't seem like two minutes since you came into our lives.
how you've changed!
from this little fluffy pup








to this sleek and handsome fella










you're my son's best friend.










and a little brother to Stottie when we adopted him.
you didn't mind when he sat all over you.










you worried us after your "little op" when you turned into a porker.
we found out you discovered how to open the cupboard, chew your way into the bag and eat to your heart's content!










you loved going on holiday and didn't mind the life jacket... too much!










then you became a big brother to Atticus.
i bet you thought "oh great, someone else to sit on me!"
but you wouldn't be without her










we love our Diefie very much.
especially when he's doing his best Dr Who monster impression!








Happy Birthday


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He certainly is special what a nice Birthday Message. Happy Birthday !!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

happy birthday!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday!~ What a handsome boy you are...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a little sweetheart! Happy Birthday!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

very cute happy birthday


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Diefie xxx what a handsome boy you have grown into


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

aww happy birthday!! some of those captions made me giggle lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday handsome Diefie!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

this is so cute! omg i LOL'ed so hard at the picture of your other chis sitting on him, haha to adorable!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lovely dogs and great pics !

Happy belated birthday to Diefenbaker - hope it was a wonderful day for you


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

a big Thank You to all those lovely birthday messages for Diefie. 
he had a great day full of treats and loves.
unfortunately there are no photographs of his day as due to a misunderstanding, the pics accidently got deleted off the camera card before i'd uploaded them.

nevermind eh.
i can tell you that he loved opening his presents (a new boy doll, some whole dried chickenbreasts and a BIG bag of raw beef rib bones to share), thoroughly enjoyed his day out at the beach and enjoyed his treat of a wetfood and poached chicken "cake" iced with Kong stuffing and decorated with doggy training treats.

i took some pics yesterday of Diefie, Stottie and Atticus all getting down to business with the beef ribs and i'll post them shortly.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday young fella! 
P.s love the photo with your son


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable birthday message he is one loved baby....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, Deffie. I love the picture story.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy bithday big guy. He's very sweet.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwwh this was so cute!! happy birffday D-man!!


----------

